

A Truly Deep Reverse Engineering Adventure with FreePhoneLine & Eclipse - jonchui
http://izaakschroeder.wordpress.com/2010/09/01/freephoneline-and-tom-a-truly-deep-reverse-engineering-adventure/

======
jonchui
I was thinking of seeing if I could reverse engineer the protocol & create my
own API for it. I thought I'd do a quick search first & this is a link I found
buried deep in Google. I haven't shared a lot on hacker news but thought you'd
all appreciate it. cheers

